# Virusovnet Февраль 2012: Динамический тест антивирусов



## akok (22 Фев 2012)

С февраля 2012 года портал Comss.ru начинает проводить ежемесячные сравнительные тестирования антивирусов, комплексных решений и программ безопасности. Серия независимых тестов будет называться Virusovnet. 

По итогам каждого теста, антивирусные программы будут получать соотвествующие награды “Virusovnet High+”, “Virusovnet High” и “Virusovnet Average”. 

Тестирование в Феврале 2012 года проводилось на виртуальных машинах с ОС Windows 7 SP 1 x86 с использованием 500 последних образцов реальных угроз, собранных в сети Интернет. 

Динамический тест включает проверку образцов при распаковке архива, сканирование по требованию и запуск остатков. Антивирусные программы и их компоненты были настроены на оптимальную защиту. В случае, если в процессе тестирования произойдет заражение компьютера, которое нельзя будет исправить без использования сторонних средств, антивирус считается не прошедшим испытание. 

Сам тест

Методика тестирования


----------



## akok (22 Фев 2012)

> 1) Виртуальная машина - VirtualBox или VMware.


Совсем не нравится этот пункт. Не все антивирусы могут полноценно работать на виртуальной машине.

500 зловредов... по какому принципу они их отобрали?


----------



## Severnyj (22 Фев 2012)

Ну comss позиционируется все-таки, как любительский ресурс, поэтому и тесты любительские, хотя бывают и интересные.


----------



## Hotab (22 Фев 2012)

Что то мне не нравятся результаты...
Особенно Касперского и Др.Веба...
Причем первые места заняли почти не известные АВ,складывается ощущение что это Реклама ..


----------



## Severnyj (22 Фев 2012)

Hotab написал(а):


> складывается ощущение что это Реклама



Это не реклама, а несколько неверный подход к тесту))

Вот на AM на первых местах только Kaspersky и DrWeb - кому-то это тоже не нравится))


----------



## akok (22 Фев 2012)

anti-malware уже активно оценивают тест.
http://www.anti-malware.ru/forum/index.php?showtopic=21517

В своем репертуаре


----------



## Vladimir S. (22 Фев 2012)

Hotab написал(а):


> Что то мне не нравятся результаты...
> Особенно Касперского и Др.Веба...
> Причем первые места заняли почти не известные АВ,складывается ощущение что это Реклама ..



Если продукт очень известен, это не значит, что он лучший  Так как известность продукта строится не только из его качества обнаружения.


----------

